# Replace door sill



## caseymax (Jul 1, 2010)

Old house entry door sill ? and I need to replace the aluminum part that you Sept on. Is this and the part that seals the door on bottom all made together?
The seal under the door is plastic with wood insert that can be adjusted to seal bottom of door. The one that’s in there is not flat like is should be, it comes out and drops down inch and then straight for inch (like L ) .That's the way the old storm door sealed. So can I leave the adjustable seal under the door untouched and replace the aluminum part ??

Thanks Max


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

A picture would be nice--What is the door made of?


----------



## analogmusicman (Feb 4, 2008)

not that I'm any sort of expert but here's my $.02:
I recently wanted to do just what you want,namely to replace the aluminum threshold on one of my outside doors. (the new carpet I had installed necessitated cutting the bottom of the door about 3/4 inch and this was too much for the existing threshold to adjust for) well, I found that (at least on my door) this is impossible without replacing the whole dang door frame since that aluminum threshold is part of the "pre-hung" door and it is attached to the doorframe from the sides which were now out of reach. I ended up having to leave the threshold alone, pull out the existing saddle (that's the thing that adjusts to seal the door bottom) and make a new saddle out of oak (to seal against the door bottom). I attached that new piece of oak to the aluminum threshold with 3 socket head machine screws which fit into the existing holes where the adjustment screws went.

tnx,


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Good go there "musicman", I've done the same myself on that. Another option would be to use a taller threshold. They are out there, maybe not at the big box stores. David


----------



## analogmusicman (Feb 4, 2008)

a pic since my explanation probably sounds like "greek"


----------

